# Inward Rim Dent Puller - DIY



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

As some of you may know, Paul Morningstar, the inventor of the Rim Rench inward rim dent puller passed away. At the moment it appears that the Rim Rench is no longer available:
Rim 'Rench / Morningstar Tools

I saw this DIY adaptation of the Rim Rench:
boston bicycle mechanic: rim wrench

I thought I'd try making one myself. I used a Channellock adjustable wrench as it seemed to have a finer adjustment wheel and it was made from a chromium vanadium steel alloy. I made mine with a hacksaw and a few files.

One thing that I'm not sure about is how wide the inside jaw should be. This may take some experimentation.

While it is not apparent in the photos, I filed the inside jaw to match the curvature of the bead on the inside of the rim. I also cut off and radiused any sharp edges that might scratch something.

Scott Novak


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

That looks like a fine piece of gear! I'm a big fan of homebrew special tools. These things tend to cost big bucks, and sometimes just aren't that complicated. 

Good work.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Way cool! I'm always impressed with home-made tools. Especially when done well.


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

Follow up. Last night I repaired inward dents on two wheels. The tool worked well.

However, I plan to do a little more radiusing of the edges of the tool where it meets the rim, as it did leave some small marks on the inside of the rim lip.

I may try making another tool using a longer wrench. I think a bit more leverage might afford greater control.

Scott Novak


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've made rim tools and a rotor tru'n wrenches from quarter inch aluminum cut on a bandsaw that worked wonderfully.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Does using an adjustable wrench as a bse accomplish anything? Pauls' version didn't have any way to compensate for hook thickness but it was designed when rims were pretty much all the same.


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

I suspect that being adjustable allows it to be adjusted for various rim thicknesses.

I mainly used an adjustable wrench because it could be very easily modified.

I do think that steel is a better material as it won't deform noticeably with use. As long as the jaws are smooth and nicely radiused they shouldn't disfigure the rim.

Scott Novak


----------

